# Jekyll Island pier fishing



## Phantom15 (Mar 12, 2009)

what kinda license do you need to fish off the piers on Jekyll Island.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont know if GA is the same as FL as far as this goes...But in FL you do not need a license to saltwater fish from land or anything that is connected to land(piers, docks etc)


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 12, 2009)

You will need a GA fishing license and a lot of luck.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2009)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> I dont know if GA is the same as FL as far as this goes...But in FL you do not need a license to saltwater fish from land or anything that is connected to land(piers, docks etc)



Think you had better check your FLA regs again.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Mar 12, 2009)

Recreational Saltwater Fishing License 

You do not need a license if you are: 

Any child under 16 years of age. 
Any resident who is a member of the United States Armed Forces and not stationed in this state, when home on leave for 30 days or less, upon submission of orders. 
Any person fishing who has been accepted as a client for developmental disabilities services by the Children and Family Services, provided the department furnishes proof thereof. 
Any resident fishing in saltwater from land or from a structure fixed to the land. 
Any person fishing from a for-hire vessel (guide, charter, party boat) that has a valid vessel license. 
Any person fishing from a vessel, the operator of which has a valid vessel license issued in the name of the operator of the vessel. 
Any person who holds a valid saltwater products license (SPL). 
Any person fishing for recreational purposes from a pier that has been issued a valid pier saltwater fishing license. 
*Any resident fishing for a saltwater species in fresh water from land or from a structure fixed to land. *
Any resident fishing for mullet in fresh water who has a valid Florida freshwater fishing license. 
Any resident 65 years of age or older who has in her or his possession proof of age and residency or a no-cost Florida Resident Senior Citizen license. A no-cost license may be obtained from any tax collector's office upon proof of age and residency and must be in the possession of the resident during hunting, freshwater fishing, and saltwater fishing activities.  
Any employee of the commission who takes freshwater fish, saltwater fish, or game as part of employment with the commission, or any other person authorized by commission permit to take freshwater fish, saltwater fish, or game for scientific or educational purposes.

These are FLORIDA regulations...


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2009)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> Recreational Saltwater Fishing License
> 
> You do not need a license if you are:
> 
> ...



My apologies.  I am a Georgian that fishes in Florida and was only thinking about Non Res Licence requirements.
I have never even looked at the resident requirement. Sorry bout that.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Mar 12, 2009)

No worries mate 

Now take your flogging like a man


----------



## robertyb (Mar 12, 2009)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> I dont know if GA is the same as FL as far as this goes...But in FL you do not need a license to saltwater fish from land or anything that is connected to land(piers, docks etc)




Actually you should have added:

Unless you are a non-resident. Then you ARE required to have a saltwater license unless fishing from a commercially licensed boat or pier.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2009)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> No worries mate
> 
> Now take your flogging like a man


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 13, 2009)

yes but in GA you DO NEED a liscence (wherever your residency is)and they check the pier a LOT.  On the bright side it is good for  a year, good salt and fresh and only cost me $9.00

Rob


----------

